# Problem with my Oil Heating Furnace, needs help pl,......



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Problem about my
*Oil heating furnace in my home, By “Carrier”,.. *( makes very loud explosive / fire-cracker kind of noises, inside and below the fire-chamber, where the housing of rotor wheel assembly . squirrel cage big wheel ( of blower assembly ) is there,......

Opened it,. and found the squirrel cage wheel broken at shaft,..

Below ( link ) are the pictures of my Home’s Oil / Diesel heating furnace, situated in my basement,… roughly 15+ yrs old,…. Using

oil / diesel / no.2 oil,….

Specification of my Oil furnace ( please also see 15 pictures in a link, given below )

Carrier : Model 58HUO85101CA,
Serial :W556606
Bonnet : 85.0000BTU
Furnace No : 731074
DUCANE
Models : DMR-10A, 0.76 GPH

Fuel injector Nozzle : 0.75, 80 degree, B

For last few days, due to the extreme heavy winter in east coast and running a little more,.. it has started making loud explosive kinda noises,….. ( as if, suppose,….you drop a toaster/microwave oven / big - hugh empty tin-can ,…..down the stairs and how loud noises, it makes,.. )

Burning unit is fine,...It starts very usual and normal,…

I am a simple house-hold person and not any technician or craftsman or handyman at all,.. I cant not afford hugh amounts for inspection nor can replace the furnace,…

Can do the tune-up myself at the best,.. I bought fuel injector nozzle,… fuel filter,… bleeding plastic tube,.. to do the prime,….

Can anyone look at below picture sand video and suggest me, how to and where to buy this part use done, or any serviceman, reasonable in Delaware area, can fix it,.... !

I called all big companies ,... their prices for just coming to home and then parts and labor are very expensive,.. I need handyman,....

I need to buy that broken Blower's wheel,...


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

finally I found the problem,…. “ Bad rotor wheel of blower “,…with its central hole on shaft largely distorted,… widely widened to double the size,..
.

I posted the pictures here, for easy viewing,...

Snehasallapam - Malayalam Cinema Reviews, News and Updates - View Single Post - Monalisa's Smiley thread


Pulled the assembly straight out without removing any elec. chords either of those twisted tie - 4 pairs of wires and/or two of capacitors one,…. Someone told me capacitor still holds the charge so do not touch any wires there ,.. do you think I am safe, or should I still found circuit breaker and stop the elec. ckt breaker..too ? all three guys are OFF two switches and Thermostat.


Anyway,. Here are new pictures,… and need to buy a right new part now,.. called rotor wheel
and later, will have to remove cover plate of assembly and opening the shaft key, sliding in the new wheel and such,…. What is yr opinion, please ? Where to buy, please,..


All new 9 pictures : ( also posted on my FB page ) 
https://www.facebook.com/utpal.yadav...69553170480365


It was running noisy like this,.... ( I had uploaded below video )


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Following rust and crust came out when emptying the housing,... I doubt now, that the motor shaft might also have round out, due to wear and tear??








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.












This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

They say,...

Look at the shaft, and see if it is scored behind the blower wheel hub. 

It’s invisible ,.. I think I will have to remove the plate of cover on top of Assembly........ or may need to take motor’s three screws out too,….. I am not an handyman, so little hesitated,.

How do you take out that little screw and hub,..? just remove the screw ?



do you have any perfect video? or,. could you give me part number ( rotor wheel ) and where to purchase,...... idea? Also other precautions and Dos and Don'ts,...



My furnace specifications posted in my post no. 1. Thanks


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have posted all pictures ( 15 pictures ) here, taken by my Cell.
https://www.facebook.com/utpal.yadav...68653137237035


Also My fuel injector is 0.75, 80 degree B,.. but at Lowes I could find only the 
0.75, 80 degree H. Is it ok, to replace H for original B? What it stand for ? 
Do I need to replace electrodes too ? 
.

Kindly look at the above / below link FB pictures and videos ( links in my above post ) 
.
Also My fuel injector is 0.75, 80 degree B,.. but at Lowes I could find only the 
0.75, 80 degree H. Is it ok, to replace H for original B? What it stand for ? 
Do I need to replace electrodes too ? 
.









This blower assembly compartment makes noise, when that blower wheel rotates,..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Finally this has found,........

Broken Blower's rotor wheel - look at center,.. I need to buy new one or used one,....... Any opinions ?

Look the enlarged center of the wheel,...... ! Any suggestion for buying new one, used one ,.,.......from where ?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I saw couple similar wheels, but I need to find for my Carrier’s exact part number,…

https://www.ebay.com/itm/York-Colema...QAAOSwDN1UN-yb

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-York-Co...UAAOSw8cNUN-1B

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-York-Lu...YAAOSw8cNUN-yi

https://www.ebay.com/itm/York-Luxair...QAAOSwAHZUN-x-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/York-Colema...8AAOSwU9xUN-y2

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atwood-3409...hVPkfa&vxp=mtr

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Furnace-Blo...gAAOSwHYpaJiyr


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*It appears the wobbling fan has caused the bearings in the motor to self-destruct. I often see such squirrel cage fan assemblies tossed out behind HVAC suppliers and repair shop locations. I have collected 4 of them over the years, and use them for air circulation in my workshop. You should be able to find one that is not damaged, and will physically fit and can be adapted to your mounting bracket. :grin:

I don't know your location, but my collection in the Caribbean tropics will likely not be of much help to you. Generally the same blowers are used in pure A/C systems as well as HVAC combo's. :wink:

The multiple wires are usually for variable fan speed settings. My old furnace back in Carolina had 3 speed settings, for both heat and A/C modes.

*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Saar,... thx 4 yr opine. 

Why you say that,….. Motor’s bearing has damaged? Just wondered.

I think,
Only the rotor wheel has damaged and motor must be fine,.. no ? If Lucky,... even the shaft behind the hub where that wheel was mounted must also be in a good shape,..

What is wobbling fan ? the central unit in that upper area’s burning unit ? 

I am not a handy man,… New parts from org company costs a lot,.. do you know where to find used part,.... and how ? thx.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have posted the videos and pics pertaining to this oil heating furnace here, in first few posts,... ( below link ) 


It seems ,.. I need to find a used wheel,.... I need to call *carrier *for exact part number,...... or,..... they all comes standard ?? 

https://www.facebook.com/utpal.yadav.1291


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope everything gets back to working OK soon my friend!


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Saar/s, first of all, thanks for your time, efforts, support, cooperation and interest,..
.

So, you say,? what it could be bad is,..
.


Rotor wheel ( obviously )

Ball bearings of Motor,..

Most probably, the shaft may also been distorted,..

Motor / capacitor and what not,? ?
.
.

I tried to move/wiggle the motor shaft,.. it rotates fine and no play in up/down and/or sideway directions like that rotor,.. so I guess it?s firm, steady and secure,?? also rotates by hand without any noise or friction,. So ball-bearings be also fine,?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Where do these guys buy Fuel injector nozzle from ?

Mine needed is, 0.75, 80degree, B

I called all Lowes and Home depot store sin my area and also surfed E-bay, Google shopping and all,?.. no one has this particular nozzle,.. 
.
.


For tune up these two kinds of fuel/oil filters are available at stores, e-bay and around,?.

How do you know which one you need,?.. ( unless you open and look at previous one? ) 
.
.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...AFPVH70wBRt7kvs6P78FB9uW7ZyDj0hQxg,scoring:tp

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...AFPVH70fCBfSsSmJFvDumNUhkecUT-cR9g,scoring:tp

.
.
I called couple ? Carrier? phone numbers, ( main and authorized dealers/certified repairers,.. they have no knowledge or idea about the Model Nos Adobe/PDF Manuals, nor they give out it freely, nor they have it on net, and they send you to their authorized service agent in the area, and they do the same with you,?


,,,,,


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pictures : 

Snehasallapam - Malayalam Cinema Reviews, News and Updates - View Single Post - Monalisa's Smiley thread
.
Opened the screw on hub,?. Hub is still non-movable,? may be needing a particular kind of Puller,? Dunn?o my Harbor Freight stores might carry it,?. Most probably not,...

As you see in the pics,.. on the other side of Hub, that eaten away metal piece of the rotor is still sticking???.. and perhaps it has heated and stuck to the hub,? .

Three screws of Motor are also easy to open,.. not that hard,.. just tested those,.. Not opening the Motor screws yet, ???as few community guys are expected to come and look, and I may put the casing and assembly back in the channel, as it was if needed to,????? more I mess with, they will not touch thereafter,? once they know that someone has messed it all, that one can,?. .

Buying a rotor wheel is cent percent risk, as no size, part number, compatibility and the central rim/rib and attaching accessories it may come with it not properly,?.. hence, My non-handyman skills totally limit me ( putting a cap ) over there,?. .

Govt. help out services, may or may not help/work out ( emergency energy assisting programs ) as they involve,. loads of interviews/meeting, paper works, applications, 3 contract estimate bidding papers to be collected, and after a thorough review, may or may not get approved and they say it can easily 4-6+ weeks,?.. so no hope there,? have ordered a kerosene heater so far to beat, east coast?s chilling cold this season,?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

.
Studying it thoroughly,?. The Hub was also an integral part of the squirrel cage rotor and it was in fact the part of the middle plate and not a separate entity, and unlike it creates an impression here,........ it was on just one sided, and there was no duplicate mirror portion on other side of the plate,..
.
.Plus, how far the distance was maintained from the ball bearing of the motor to the hub?s Plate?s face was stil a question,.. perhaps, the rotor cage was eye-bowled in the center of the whole assembly and the hub screw was tightened,.. am I right ?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

rakesh15 said:


> have ordered a kerosene heater so far to beat, east coast?s chilling cold this season,?



*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~WARNING!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*Be VERY careful with kerosene heaters, as without proper sufficient outside air ventilation the carbon monoxide fumes produced CAN AND WILL KILL YOU! :sad:
*

*This happened to a neighbor a few years back during a bad cold snap. They had furnace issues similar to yours and could not afford to get it repaired promptly. It is better to be a little cold than cold dead! :nonono:
*

*Kerosene heaters also produce large amounts of water vapor, which can cause humidity issues in the indoor environment.
*

*Your best (Cheap/Free) option would be to measure the dimensions of your blower assembly, and scrounge around in discarded air handlers to find one that can be adapted to your mounting brackets. It may take a little drilling of holes in the proper fitting squirrel cage fan assembly, but you would be quickly back in service.*

*If I was local to you, your system would already be fixed! Before I migrated to the islands, I did volunteer work with organizations that helped low income people get their heating or A/C systems fixed with mostly scrounged/recycled used parts. Alas I am now in the middle of the Caribbean Sea and not able to get to you. :sad:
*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thx 4 the info,?.. I am totally aware of Kero heater?s dangers and few states have even banned it,?already,.. I use oil radiator heater in my room and Kero will be only in emergency cold, to keep water pipes not freezing,?. You must keep at least` one window little open like it or not,? Kero heaters are just killers they kill yr lungs in Ulcer suffering and also yr house paints gets dark 10 yrs earlier, so ultimately you gain nothing,?

These all are same,..

People use wood burning and oil heating to save money ( cheaper than Elec. Heat pump,.. etc ) but then pay off in chimney and dust cleaning of all black tartar of fireplace area,..

People buy diesel car to have more mileage, but the noisy operation and smoke in exhaust, fails your car, being passed at motor vehicle 5 yrs earlier, so you pay off there,.

People use shift stick cars instead of automatic to save gas and money by gear mechanism, but again,.. doing _thak-thak,? _the transmission problem occurs earlier and you pay off in maintenance the saved gas money,..

Same with Kerosene heaters,.. you need house paint 5-7 yrs earlier, so labor and health problem of lungs pays off that saved money dearly,?



Carrier and such company don?t want their work to be done by non-educated layman and DIY guys, so in brochure they give no parts and size and dimensions, unless their authorized service dealers only buy from their org factory as new one,?.. and also there are no salvage yards like Car junk yards for used parts,?. So their policy is that,? you hire their own expensive service certified agents who charge you more in new parts and also of their higher level of educated engineering precision services,? I will have to search hard on e-bay, but prob. is, shipping and return cost more if part is not fitting yr shaft, and Carrier do not sell any used/new parts at local small HVAC shops, unless their own certified service dealers buys from their own factory the new one, and price remains 5 times higher,..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

To be honest with you, no ( cutting the corners- side trick sort of ) smartness works anywhere,.. I had read, heard and experienced from many others? experiences even,..

Few people, put their house on extremely low heat temp, ( Or,.. turn off their heaters,. ) when they are not at home, or on vacation in winter or not living in house,?.. to save couple amount of money and what they pay off is,??. Water freezing and tear of water pipes and if not that,??. All curtain?s vinyl?s cracks off like ?papadam? , all the caulking around windows, doors, sink, bath-tub and every plumbing areas around with fall off like a white powder,.. ?.. also Toilet plunger parts and valves made of plastic cracks off with hardening,.. and ultimately they pay a lot,?

Few people, tries to close certain vents of the rooms they are not using and keeps open the vents of only 1-2 rooms they are using,.. and what it does is,? extra load on motor, as it?s pumping the air and there is no outlet enough, for cu ft. the system was designed for,..,. And hence,?. Opening up more duct leaks??? and even failure of motors,..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Real bad luck,..


Opened the motor finally,…and took it out,… Shaft found at the other side, behind the hub in a very bad situation. 



I guess now ,… it also need to replace shaft / motor as a whole perhaps,..and much much more, as even if…… I installed a new rotor wheel, this shaft will breakdown in a month or less,…. ! I am glad I still did not order that rotor wheel part,… I dunn’o what to do,……


Hub is still tight on shaft, and will need WD 40 and other applications, ( I may take it to nearby Lowes for help.. ) but now on this last leg shaft,…. it has no meaning. Right ? Also the old rotor wheel never came out yet, as it needs to open other 4 screws of that circular inside metal plate, which should be taken out first,..… 



New pictures of bad shaft here :


About 15, new pictures posted here : 



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=171794930256189&set=pcb.171795283589487&type=3&theater




Any idea, what next be done?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Saar, I am confused. Pardon my ignorance,.. but,….



What is the remedy ?

.

Do I need to buy a new shaft too, or it comes as an integral with motor…. and hence a new motor ? .

If shaft and motor is now useless, what is the meaning of struggling to take out the hub, for ? New Hub is already coming with a new rotor wheel that you buy,.. No ? .

Does the shaft comes a little grooved behind the hub, or it has happened after being eaten away ? .

Why the shaft, next to the ball-bearing area has not that flattened face ? ( one side flattened ) .



. I did not struggle yet to remove the Hub or spraying any WD 40 on it,.. or so,.. ! The question is,.. is the shaft and/or Motor any useful now,.. or it’s all over…. and they are done ( fully damaged ? ) !


Is shaft replaceable ? If so,.. rough price ? How much Motor costs ? Can anyone give me this part number/s too, please? Thx.
.
.How the Hub can move,.(?). it was secured with screw and screw was not any distorted,..

.

The part, I also don't understand,.. how the shaft was centered centrally in the casing's hole? ( having shaft and casing holes' center-line coinciding,... ??
As, a little more or less tightening of any of the three screws, the motor can be easily become non-eccentrically installed ! No ?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have the exact part numbers w/ perfect description ( as per my first post about my furnace's specifications ) also the reasonable and reliable place, from where many and most of the people order n' buy,... and such info, please ?

To check that, the heat exchanger is also not cracked,.. do you need a professional,…. Or,.. you can also have a slightest idea while looking at that circular window door or,…. Opening those fuel injector nozzle areas,.. ?

Can an expert level of street handy-man mechanic who keeps many used motors and can even opens the motor and can do fixes / recycles,… may install other loose motor and take this old back and fixes later ( just like those people do with Car’s Alternator ) , Could it be, that way …… if contacted any church’s local mechanic ??


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Since, it was too much difficult and also risk of buying the two ( wrong ? ) most expensive parts aka motor and rotor wheel, capacitor,…. ( “carrier” would never sell it to you, nr would tell the right part number,… etc ( unless you hire their authorized dealer and get work done from them… ) and generic may not be compatible,… Also needing the tune up / replacement of fuel injector jet nozzle, checking of electrode sand its angle,…and oil filter ,…..also check for any obvious leaks / bubble / prime/bleeding operations,…, abnormals, combustion test and all such,. ( not conducted such in last 8+ yrs ) ….


Hence, hired an authorized service of a well-trained craftsman, taking the help of also philanthropic organization for seniors and such,.. and got the job well done and completed…..professionally,… Fuel filter when opened, was found pretty clean even after 8+ years,…. I think, they used 0.65 nozzle with 80 degree , B,…. instead of 0.75. But, again they know what they are doing,…. 



They changed for a new elec. motor, rotor wheel, capacitor, cleaned whole blower casing,… changed oil filter,… changed nozzle, cleaned electrodes, did combustion tests and other obvious for anything wrong /suspects or possible leaks and such, except any cracks in HE, for that they perhaps may have needed to open it,…( so, they did not do that ) but all other obvious things were done, and furnace is now well running with sound noise and looking so far good,… Great job done. Work accomplished.


Thank you all for participating with me, in this educational ride and I learnt a lot from you, field-educated, well-trained, well-experienced,.. wonderful people, and perhaps next time, ( after 1-2 years ) may attempt for changing the Nozzle or fuel-filter by myself, after reading you guys, learning, experiencing… and watching the work done,..


Thanks you all folks here,…


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad you got it fixed......:thumb:

Sorry that nobody could offer much help but a furnace is nothing to play around with without experience/training.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^
Saar,..

It was an emergency breakdown, in the worst, bad-cold winter of east coast , USA,..( 10 days ago, it was below zero in F ) and hence,.. I was in urgent need of help,... and hence,..

I was posting n' tracking my problems and answers,.. on 2-3, other forums too and posting the same material at all places, for a possible immediate assistance advice/suggestions,.... . Few other expertise guys helped at other areas to,.. and finally I could got it done,..the right way,.... following their kind advice..

Just for the help/reference of other DIY victim guys here,... I am posting those links too ( _area which I found more assistiive and helpful_ ) , for an assistance ,... ( If MOD feels that, this remain an attempt to advertise other competitor arenas, kindly feel free to delete the below links,.. and I apologize for that )

https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...es/588839-problem-my-oil-heating-furnace.html

Problem With My Oil Heating Furnace, Needs Help Pl,...... - HVAC - DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum

At the above link-areas, I found few more guys, in same expertise area and a little more interested ( due to their profession ) , as here, we have low strength of interest-arena people, somehow. 

Nonethless.... thx all,... from the bottom of my heart,..:smile:


----------

